# Vacation rental homes



## Catira (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, we are planning on going to Paris, Venice, and London next summer. My inlaws usually travel with us since they are more comfortable knowing someone else (me) has made all the travel arrangements. The timeshares I have seen have a max of 2-3 people. Since I don't have many points or weeks to deposit, I thought I would look into vacation rentals. Just wondering if anyone has had luck finding a good rental and of course a good location. Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd try www.vrbo.com


----------



## Catira (Jul 18, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Denise, I have used VRBO for  beautiful villa in Ixtapa Mexico.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 19, 2009)

*Word of Caution*

Check the TripAdvisor forums, especially for Paris, when investigating a vacation rental.  There have been reports of false advertising regarding location, unit amenities, etc. even for VRBO properties.  There are also some rental agencies to absolutely avoid as they are notorious for consistently misleading travelers.


----------



## Catira (Jul 19, 2009)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Check the TripAdvisor forums, especially for Paris, when investigating a vacation rental.  There have been reports of false advertising regarding location, unit amenities, etc. even for VRBO properties.  There are also some rental agencies to absolutely avoid as they are notorious for consistently misleading travelers.



Yes that's absolutely true. Reason why I would rather have a person's recommendation on a site or rental before I book anything. The Ixtapa rental I found was from reading a member's review on Tripadvisor.


----------

